# You think you've got a big lens?



## unpopular

1200mm/6.3, 200lb - half meter image circle and emits enough radiation to power your laptop and a small village!

Huge Aerial Lens Kodak Aero Ektar 6,3/48" ( 1217mm ) | eBay


----------



## table1349

That's not a man's lens.  That is a sissy lens.  

*THIS IS A MAN'S LENS!






Last one that sold went for $250,000.00. 
 Not chump change like that dinky little thing. 
*


----------



## 480sparky

And don't just copy a pix out of an old ad.


----------



## unpopular

HA! Mirror lenses are for little boys. Didn't you notice, this thing has a focus scale measured in "thousands of feet".

And if that wasn't enough ... thoriated elements! 'nuff said.


----------



## mjhoward

.... as a matter of fact I do


----------



## 480sparky

unpopular said:


> HA! Mirror lenses are for little boys. Didn't you notice, this thing has a focus scale measured in "thousands of feet"............



Let's see if you can find a shot of the moon taken by the Hubble telescope.


----------



## DennyCrane

Rookies... all of ya...


----------



## unpopular

DennyCrane said:


> Rookies... all of ya...



That's just silly!



480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA! Mirror lenses are  for little boys. Didn't you notice, this thing has a focus scale  measured in "thousands of feet"............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you can find a shot of the moon taken by the Hubble telescope.
Click to expand...






http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/photo_gallery/photogallery-moon.html

Seems a little soft, I guess it was below minimum focus?

But if you're going to play dirty:

European Extremely Large Telescope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






(so much for 35mm cameras as the scale)


----------



## unpopular

mjhoward said:


> .... as a matter of fact I do



Please tell me that's you office...


----------



## 480sparky

unpopular said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA! Mirror lenses are  for little boys. Didn't you notice, this thing has a focus scale  measured in "thousands of feet"............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you can find a shot of the moon taken by the Hubble telescope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Earth-based 'scopes would take a better shot.

There is a reason long lenses don't focus close.


----------



## unpopular

It kind of makes you wonder why they even pointed the hubble towered the moon. Seems kind of like cutting butter with a chain saw.


----------



## 480sparky

unpopular said:


> It kind of makes you wonder why they even pointed the hubble towered the moon. Seems kind of like cutting butter with a chain saw.



Two issues I see with it, outside of any close-focus one.

1. It's so damned bright!
2. It's a moving target, so tasking the Hubbell to track it probably ended up being a mathematics AND a physics lesson.


----------



## unpopular

Is Hubble in geostationary or geosynchronous orbit?


----------



## 480sparky

unpopular said:


> Is Hubble in geostationary or geosynchronous orbit?



No. It's in a Low-Earth orbit so the Shuttle could still reach it.


----------



## unpopular

So I am guessing that objects orbit differently in LEO than they do at the moon's position?


----------



## PhotoWrangler

This has gotten weird.... its like a game of "who's penis is bigger", or something.


----------



## 480sparky

unpopular said:


> So I am guessing that objects orbit differently in LEO than they do at the moon's position?



Only the time it takes to complete a revolution.


----------



## unpopular

ChristopherCoy said:


> This has gotten weird.... its like a game of "who's penis is bigger", or something.



LOL. That was kind of the point  

Still, a 200lb radioactive lens with a focus scale in thousands of feet wins, imo.


----------



## DennyCrane

ChristopherCoy said:


> This has gotten weird.... its like a game of "who's penis is bigger", or something.


Unless you have one, you really just won't understand the joy of a Big Lens.


----------



## marmots

pfft, this a lens



it's got a real lenses price too


----------



## 480sparky

marmots said:


> pfft, this a lens
> 
> 
> 
> it's got a real lenses price too



Measly 500mm?  Pffft.


----------



## marmots

480sparky said:


> Measly 500mm?  Pffft.



i was looking at the price more than the focal length


----------



## Compaq

1200/5.6... a man could fit in the opening


----------



## StringThing

This is an exercise in futility folks!  See my tag line.


v v v v v v


----------



## 480sparky

Compaq said:


> 1200/5.6... a man could fit in the opening



I'd say perspective & a wide-angle lens makes it look that way.


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200/5.6... a man could fit in the opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say perspective & a wide-angle lens makes it look that way.
Click to expand...


Yep:


----------



## unpopular

I am pretty sure that when my Aero Ektar came out, it cost WAY more than any of these. I'd venture to guess well over $50k or more in today's money.

Or is ripping off the military a new thing?


----------



## mjhoward

unpopular said:


> I am pretty sure that when my Aero Ektar came out, it cost WAY more than any of these. I'd venture to guess well over $50k or more in today's money.
> 
> Or is ripping off the military a new thing?



Well that Canon 1200mm f/5.6 costs $120,000 and are made to order.... so no.


----------



## unpopular

That was a low guess. It could have been way more.

BTW: Here's a suitable film magazine

Carl Zeiss 240mm film magazine system Aerial camera ULF | eBay


----------



## unpopular

Need a medium format 1m telephoto?

Astro Berlin Fernbildlinse 6,3/1000 mm covers 6x6 ( 1000mm ) | eBay


----------

